# Ingenix remote coding



## srich64 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi -
Does anyone have experience with Ingenix's remote coding (Aim Health)
Good company/bad company?
Any imput would be appreciated. 

Curious coder


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 28, 2010)

I have worked remotely for Ingenix before and it has always been a very pleasant experience. it was not through AIM however.


----------



## apierce (May 13, 2011)

I have been employed through Aerotek Staffing Agency by Ingenix (they bought out Aim Healthcare) since October of 2010. It is HONESTLY the VERY best place that I have ever worked for. The people are intelligent, supportive and friendly. The pay is competitive and there is no confusion on what is expected or what the company procedures are. They send you excellent equipment (if working remotely) and  I LITERALLY LOVE my job and look forward to working there for many more years to come.  
ZERO COMPLAINTS!
If given the opportunity to work for them I would definitely reccomend that you do so. Work hard - this a company that will reward it!

Hope this helps!


----------



## zanalee (May 14, 2011)

are they still hiring?


----------



## amy_mousie (May 20, 2011)

*Ingenix*

I personally worked for Ingenix in the HCC Coding department out of Brentwood TN - Loved the people I worked with - I was employed through Aeroteck - Concur with the above statements as well.  They supplied the equipment and was very easy to work with.  I will caution you, in this department you do have to met a quota at a certain point but they do work with you in getting there.  I ended up taking a position locally here in KY with a hospital for more pay and benefits.  I do miss the girls - they were great to work with!

Any questions just let me know.
Amy


----------

